# [A]-Malygos  "Klein aber Oho" (U25 14/14, HM 9/9, PdOK25 5/5 "Tribute to Mad Skill") sucht...



## Valara (25. August 2009)

Hallo,

  wir, die Allianz-Gilde *"Klein aber Oho"* (*www.kleinaber-oho.ch*) auf dem Server Malygos, suchen noch zielbewusste Spieler für den bevorstehenden Content.
  Generell sind wir immer auf der Suche nach fähigen Spielern, falls Du  also nicht eine der aktiv gesuchten Klassen spielst, versuch Dein Glück  dennoch und bewirb Dich einfach! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


*Insbesonders suchen wir zur Zeit aktiv noch folgende Klassen:*

*
**1x Tank (Klassenunabhängig, hoher Anspruch) 
1x Verstärker Schamane 
1x Magier 
1x Wiederherstellungs Druide 
1x Gleichgewichts Druide *


*Raidzeiten:**
* 
        Montag 19:00 - 23:00
        Dienstag 19:00 - 23:00
        Mitwoch 19:00 - 23:00
        Donnerstag 19:00 - 23:00 


*Aktueller Raidstand:*

Trial of the Crusader (10) - 5/5
Trial of the Grand Crusader (10) - 5/5 - "Tribute to Insanity (50 Trys left)"
Trial of the Crusader (25) - 5/5
Trial of the Grand Crusader (25) - 5/5 - "Tribute to Mad Skill (45 Trys left)"

        Ulduar (10) - 14/14 (Hardmodes 9/9 - GotUR)
        Ulduar (25) - 14/14 (Hardmodes 9/9 - GotUR)

        Naxxramas (25) - clear & closed
        Sartharion (25 +3 Drakes) - clear & closed
        Malygos (25) - clear & closed


*Über KaO und unsere Anforderungen:*

  Wir verstehen uns als eine raidorientierte PVE-Gilde und bestreiten den  Content mit vollem Ehrgeiz. Wir raiden als Team und alle verfolgen  gemeinsam dasselbe Ziel. Dies beinhaltet nicht nur die einfachen  Bosskills, sondern auch alle zugehörigen Achievements (Erfolge).
  Der stetige Raidfortschritt ist für uns ebenso wichtig, wie die Gemeinschaft innerhalb der Gilde.

  Regelmäßige Gildenaktivitäten, 10er Raids, interne PvP Events,  Twinkraids 10er/25er und ähnliches stehen bei uns ebenso auf dem  Programm, sofern nicht gerade Progress angesagt ist.
  Wir besitzen eine sehr stabile und zielgerichtete Raidleitung, die seit mehreren Jahren tätig ist.

*
  Was wir von dir erwarten:*

  Wir erwarten von unseren Mitgliedern eine gewisse Kompetenz, die sich  im Beherrschen der eigenen Klasse und der Spielmechanik  widerspiegelt. Ausserdem musst Du fähig sein, Dich auf  wechselnde Situationen einstellen zu können. Bewegungslegastheniker  sind bei uns nicht erwünscht.
  Eine Integration in unsere Gemeinschaft ist in jedem Fall erforderlich  und trägt maßgeblich zum Erfolg bei. Der Begriff "Loyalität" besitzt  für uns einen hohen Stellenwert.
  Die notwendige Euphorie und Motivation zur Lösung von noch nicht  vollendeten Aufgaben sollte für Dich selbstverständlich sein, sowie die  dafür notwendige Zeit.
  Falls Du nicht den notwendigen Willen besitzt, um an Progress Raids  teilzunehmen oder unsere Mindest-Raidanforderungen nicht erfüllst,  überleg es Dir lieber zweimal, ob Du Dich bei uns bewerben willst. Du sparst  dadurch nicht nur uns, sondern auch Dir sehr viel Zeit.

Folgende Punkte sind außerdem relevant:

Raidbeteiligung von mindestens 75%
Du bist pünktlich und zuverlässig
Du kannst gut mit Kritik umgehen und das Gesagte auch umsetzen
Du bist mindestens 18 Jahre alt
Du bist im Besitz eines funktionierenden Headsets
Du schreckst auch vor Achievment Trys nicht zurück
Deine Hardware ist ausreichend und dein I-Net läuft stabil
Einsatzbereitschaft (Flasks, besten Verzauberungen, Informationen über angehende Encounter sammeln, etc)
Du bist Level 80
 *Deine Bewerbung sollte folgende Punkte enthalten:*

Informationen über Dich und Deinen Char (Gildenhistory, WWS/WoWmeter, Berufe, Twinks, Glyphen, etc)
einen "http://eu.wowarmory.com/"-link
Angaben über Deine Hardware
und mindestens einen Grund , wieso wir grade Dich nehmen sollten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 *Für weitere Fragen komm uns auf Malygos besuchen. Als Ansprechpartner stehen Dir gerne zu Verfügung:
  Melaskor, Aiýa, Cib, Xephania, Atreios, Shinaa und Grimbolt. *
Sollte keiner der Genannten online sein, schreib einen Member an. Dieser  wird Dir gerne helfen und Dich an die entsprechende Person weiterleiten .


----------



## Valara (30. August 2009)

/updated


----------



## Valara (7. September 2009)

/push


----------



## Horst Peter (9. September 2009)

/push 

Schöne Spieler Suche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so was sieht man nicht überall ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valara (13. September 2009)

/push


----------



## Valara (22. September 2009)

/schubs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valara (1. Oktober 2009)

/update und /push


----------



## Valara (8. Oktober 2009)

/push


----------



## Valara (17. Oktober 2009)

/push


----------



## Valara (28. Oktober 2009)

/push


----------



## Valara (18. November 2009)

/update


----------



## Valara (25. November 2009)

/push


----------



## #Dante# (25. November 2009)

push


----------



## #Dante# (25. November 2009)

push


----------



## #Dante# (25. November 2009)

push


----------



## #Dante# (25. November 2009)

pushpushpush 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  :


----------



## #Dante# (25. November 2009)

POush !!!!


----------



## #Dante# (25. November 2009)

push


----------



## #Dante# (25. November 2009)

push


----------



## #Dante# (25. November 2009)

push


----------



## #Dante# (25. November 2009)

push


----------



## #Dante# (25. November 2009)

push


----------



## #Dante# (25. November 2009)

push


----------



## #Dante# (25. November 2009)

push


----------



## #Dante# (25. November 2009)

push


----------



## #Dante# (25. November 2009)

push


----------

